# Wyndham and Fairshare Plus Points?



## buggie1 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been watching ebay to purchase points for Wyndham.  I'm confused and concerned as some are listed as Fairshare and some Wyndham points.  Is there Fairshare and Fairshare Plus as well?  I'd appreciate any advice before I take the leap.  Husband and I retire in 3 years 6 months and 3 days (counting down and excited). We hope to be wandering around the country and therefor want to start making good purchases that can allow us to do so relatively inexpensively.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks folks.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Wyndham Points / Fairshare are same thing*



buggie1 said:


> I have been watching ebay to purchase points for Wyndham.  I'm confused and concerned as some are listed as Fairshare and some Wyndham points.  Is there Fairshare and Fairshare Plus as well?  I'd appreciate any advice before I take the leap.  Husband and I retire in 3 years 6 months and 3 days (counting down and excited). We hope to be wandering around the country and therefor want to start making good purchases that can allow us to do so relatively inexpensively.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks folks.



Wyndham points & Fairshare points are the same thing. Fairshare was the name for nearly two decades until last year when they decided to rename it with Wyndham which they feel is more "upscale" than the Fairfield brand.  

In either name you know to buy RESALE. The value incredible as you can pick up all the Wyndham/Fairshare poins you want for under $.02 - in fact as low as FREE in some cases. Meanwhile the Wyndham Points system is a great one with many resorts - often in unique locations as well as the "standard" LV, Branson, Orlando, etc - easy to use and a great value at resale prices. NEVER buy retail, or buy into the "VIP" nonsense they try to say gives value to retail purchase, the base, Wyndham points are all you need for great vacations in a great system.


----------



## Calady (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,  I find your comments interesting as I may purchase more Wyndham points after I donate my San Francisco timeshare deed with Shell.

I understand the rationale about the VIP Gold, VIP thing (I confess I'm the former) but I know there are discounts when booking the points with the VIP level from 30 to 35% off when you rebook within 60 days. I don't think you get this priviledge with the resale points.

Yes, the vacations count all the same and the Housekeeping or booking reservations with the resale points would be charged to you separately.  So, what are the other advantages of purchasing on ebay or privately?

I'd like to know also.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 28, 2010)

Calady,

If you purchase points resale they would count under your VIP Gold status, they would just not count towards putting you into the platinum category. The advantage of purchasing resale is cost. 154K points through Wyndham would be around $25,000, purchased resale on ebay or on tug with a little searching could get that same number of points or more for under $500 including closing and transfer costs.

Jason


----------



## Calady (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Jason,
One more question(s).  First of all, do you own points with Wyndham Vac. Resorts?  Next, when, not if, I donate my last resort, I would fall from VIP Gold to VIP status, which affects the discount you get whenever one books online, or from a 35% discount in points to a 30% discount in points only plus I'd lose the housekeeping credits on the reservations also.

The points discount program adds up to another vacation with their system.
Anyway, would the resale points get me from VIP to VIP Gold?

Another benefit I thought of:  I belong to the Club Wyndham Perks program.  It is a free program for car rentals, dining, movies, shopping, hotels, airfare, etc.  I don't know the value of this program but I use it.  It reminds me of an Entertainment Club book that sells for $35.

Thanks,
Calady
San Diego


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 28, 2010)

Calady,

I own all resale points with Wyndham which is currently 448,000 pts. Resale points will not count towards any level of VIP. I Believe the VIP Gold gives you free reservation transactions and Regular VIP gives you the free housekeeping. So you would still keep the free housekeeping and would be reduced to 4-6 reservation transactions a year depending on how many points you would have left. 

I believe the perks by club Wyndham is included with your developer purchase and that wouldn't change. You also wouldn't lose your Plus Partners (RCI Nightly Stays).

Resale points were the way to go for me because I paid about $1,700 total for all my points which is over 3 contracts. So I saved probably $50,000 or more by not purchasing through the developer. 

Jason


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 28, 2010)

Calady - Plus partners would have a membership fee if yoiu drop down from Gold to VIP. You would also lose 5 free Guest certifcates along with the unlimited Reservation transactions. Also, Gold gets 35% discount while VIP is only 25% discount at the 60 day out mark. Plus, the upgrades for Gold start at the 45 day out mark and VIP is at the 30 day mark.

*Why would you get rid of the points to reduce your benefit down from Gold to VIP after paying all those $$$$ retail?* If it is the ongoing cost of MFs, rent some of your weeks out.  If you are looking at retirement, many Wyndham Gold owners stay off season in resorts using thier discounts and upgrades - many resorts have indoor pools, fitness centers, ensuite washer/dryers, free internet, weekly housekeeping, and activites. Plus, with the very few people around (mostly other retired travellers) it will be quiet. Better than a 55 and older community where the truly old people (who are barely moving) whine and complain all the time.  At least with Wyndham, you get online and book a different resort to change the scenery.


----------



## Calady (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Linda,
Thank you for your post. I have 409,000 purchased Wyndham Points.  I have a PIC contract, my t/s in SF, that I will be donating soon. That would be how I'd drop from Gold to VIP regular, unless I buy 91,000 points.

No, I did not purchase beyond the 409K and have a loan to prove it but it's my type of retirement enjoyment or at least now, before retirement, to use.

Calady (Elaine)


----------



## Calady (Jun 28, 2010)

As an addendum, my SF t/s costs me $1,050 in maintenance plus $52 for the City of SF in taxes, even though the latter is tax deductible.  I can trade it but at worse, it would cost me $189 in exchange fees as an add'l cost.  With Wyndham, there are no exchange fees if you stay within their system as I have done.

Elaine - Calady


----------

